# no signs BFP



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am in my 2 ww at the moment (7dpt with one blast) and just need some reassurance or POSITIVE stories...as I'm every now and then go a bit mental  

There are sooooooo many posts about all these symptoms everybody is experiencing and I just wanted to say HOW hard it can be reading them all but not being able to join in, as I don't (apart from sore, tender boobs, which can easily be caused by pessaries) have ANY signs whatsoever....  
I'd love to have the occasional cramp, implantation bleed, nausea or basically just ANYTHING!!!!!!
There's so many more posts on symptoms and BFPs than posts on NO SIGNS and BFPs.
I am trying VERY VERY hard to stay positve       and thanx to all my lovely FF here, I always feel  part of a big caring group which is amazingly helpful and just great!!

But please, any success stories or comments would be much appreciated or other ladies feeling like me please do comment!!!!

Thank you all so much for listening and I will (keep trying to) focus on a BFP, third time lucky!!!!! Just trying to stay     and sane even without the signs... 

Good luck to all of you out there and lots of strength in your 2ww,
much love
Aloe


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Aloe

I didn't get any symptoms on last 2ww, no sore boobs nothing even though was on cyclogest and got   and he is 11 months old today.  Everyone's different xx (also didn't get implanation bleed, but bled at 6 weeks pregnant and 8 weeks which nearly worried me to death but all was ok)

You've done well not to test, I've done 3 already! And I'm only 6dp5dt!


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

My last cycle which was a fet cycle i had no symptoms either and my son is now 20 months old. Please try not to worry. Goodluck with your test day.

XDAWNX


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi aloe

I too have no symptoms...its even worse because I have had a FET so no hcg trigger shot giving me some symptoms (happened last time).  So I too like you was scouring the threads trying to find someone anyone who had no symptoms but got a BFP.

Well there are 2 people!!!  You must have tested by now hope it was a BFP.

My test date is next week on 22nd April.

Kim xxx

How


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kim1977 said:


> Hi aloe
> 
> I too have no symptoms...its even worse because I have had a FET so no hcg trigger shot giving me some symptoms (happened last time). So I too like you was scouring the threads trying to find someone anyone who had no symptoms but got a BFP.
> 
> ...


Lots and lots of women get BFPs and no symptoms during 2ww. Most women wouldn't get any genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg and at this stage you wouldn't be 4 weeks pg quite yet. If you think about it, when ttc naturally then most women wouldn't have any idea until they had a missed period or tested....it's only because we know we have little embies inside us that we look for signs and symptoms.

I know it's hard (been through enough 2ww's myself, naturally and with tx) to understand how awful it is, the not knowing, but honestly, it's way too early....try not to over analyse everything (or nothing as the case may be!). If you use the search tool and look on 2ww board and Voting board you'll see just how many get BFPs with no symptoms, it's a commonly asked question.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks natasha but I spoke too soon went to the loo this morning and found reddish brown discharge and then more pink have backache so know that af must be in way.  Think it's all over for me so soon but all the same.  Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kim hun, it could be implantation bleed so don't get disheartened just yet  

Even if not implantation, Qqite a few ladies will experience some form of spotting/bleeding during 2ww and early pg.  I had full on periods for several months and no symptoms, didn't even know I was pg (that was 20yrs ago!) and my friend had full flow red bleeds, no symptoms, no weight gain for 6mths and her son was 14 last year....you just never know !

You mention your OTD is next week but 22 April is tomorrow ?  When did you have ET ?

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

That's good to hear trying really hard to stay positive but it's not easy.  Don't want to go to the loo in case I see more blood how silly is that!!!

Sorry typed incorrect date.  OTD is next Thursday 29th tx was Monday 19th we had 2 x 5 day blasts.

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you're only 2dp5dt then it's very very early days....your little embies are only 7 days old and it could well be implantation then.

Have a look on this website, it's really good for helping you to visualise what's happening...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Lots of orangey positive thoughts and sticky vibes     
Natasha xx

/links


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link xxx


----------

